# 76805 - surveying intracranial



## RADCODER (Jun 27, 2012)

CPT 76805 US PREG COMPLETE >14 WEEKS. I would like to know, does "surveying intracranial, spinal, abdominal, and heart chamber anatomy as well..." mean taking measurements or just dictating elements?


----------

